# Can a Cowboy , wear tennis Shoes , If boots hurt our feet ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............Well , I'm not 'Zactly a cowboy persay LOL , and I sold all my Kattle , land and tractor , and a Fatlady sat on My stetson , LOL . I can't wear Boots cause they hurt my feet , so's I wear Tenny rompers and I listen to C&W , per my other thread . Can I still call myself a "country person" ?? fordy... :shrug:


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

fordy said:


> ..............Well , I'm not 'Zactly a cowboy persay LOL , and I sold all my Kattle , land and tractor , and a Fatlady sat on My stetson , LOL . I can't wear Boots cause they hurt my feet , so's I wear Tenny rompers and I listen to C&W , per my other thread . Can I still call myself a "country person" ?? fordy... :shrug:


I think being a cowboy is a lot more about who you are (and how you act), than what you wear. Besides, those leather soles are sometimes pretty slippery when you are trying to get things done around the homestead. I wouldn't think any less of a cowboy tipping his hat to me with a "Morning Ma'am" wearing sneakers! Comfort *is* important, you know. LOL

donsgal


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

fordy said:


> ..............Well , I'm not 'Zactly a cowboy persay LOL , and I sold all my Kattle , land and tractor , and a Fatlady sat on My stetson , LOL . I can't wear Boots cause they hurt my feet , so's I wear Tenny rompers and I listen to C&W , per my other thread . Can I still call myself a "country person" ?? fordy... :shrug:


Go ahead and if anybody says anything just tell them "I ain't wrong, I'm just different and my pride won't let me do things to make you think I'm right."


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Cale mostly wears work-boots. They are so heavy I don't know how he stands it. If he is riding he wears ropers. He doesn't like regular cowboy boots, the heel bothers him.

It is amazing how important boots are though when you live in the country. I have several different kinds of boots and am always looking at them in the stores. High heels or fancy shoes have no appeal to me whatsoever.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

A lot of the cowboys I grew up with only wore boots for dress up. They wore brogans the rest of the time.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

a cowboy wouldn't even ask that question


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

There are enough "Cowboy" foot gear out there that it would be hard not to call someone in tennies a cowboy.... the only thing about them is that if you are really around livestock your toes will convence you to wear something different.
Personally I prefer barefoot.....

If you ever get a comment on the tennies just tell them you had to wear them while your boots were being repaired..... permantly! LOL


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

As long as you won't be going where there might be rattlers, you can wear tennis shoes.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I reckon a cowboy can wear anything he wants.


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm no cowboy, don't even qualify as a cowgirl, but I do ride a horse "Western" style (western saddle, mecate etc). However I have "english" style boots because they were the most comfortable for me, and sometimes I wear a riding helmet, sometimes a funky straw hat. 

Where am I going with this - well my dad teases me about not dressing like a cowgirl. I told him that a real cowgirl dresses the way she sees fit and isn't concerned about what other people think of how she looks. So - guess what I'm saying is you can dress any way you darn well please - you are who you are. If your attire is appropriate for your lifestyle (wouldn't want to be wearing those tennis shoes when you're out working cattle) you can wear whatever you like.


----------



## almostthere (Nov 9, 2003)

Try haveing a professional fitting. You will only have to do it once. My dh did that and it was the difference between night and day. Boots fit different that regular shoes.

And oh for your other question, being a cowboy is a state of mind. :hobbyhors


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Had a roper friend, couldn't wear boots, wore canvas shoes, called them his "Tenny Lamas".


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

fordy said:


> ..............Well , I'm not 'Zactly a cowboy persay LOL , and I sold all my Kattle , land and tractor , and a Fatlady sat on My stetson , LOL . I can't wear Boots cause they hurt my feet , so's I wear Tenny rompers and I listen to C&W , per my other thread . Can I still call myself a "country person" ?? fordy... :shrug:


no way! youre fired!


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

Yldrosie said:


> Had a roper friend, couldn't wear boots, wore canvas shoes, called them his "Tenny Lamas".


There is actually a boot-shoe called Tenny Lamas. They are like tennis shoes on the foot part and then they go up the ankle like a boot. They were really popular, especially with rodeo clowns, a few years back. I don't mind a cowboy wearing tennis shoes but I HATE a city boy wearing a cowboy hat.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

mary said:


> As long as you won't be going where there might be rattlers, you can wear tennis shoes.


I don't let folks out of their vehicle out here without boots on!


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

WindowOrMirror said:


> a cowboy wouldn't even ask that question


exactly....being a cowboy is not a fashion show...it's about being utilitarian among other things...we used to refer to fashion show types as "cosmic cowboys"


----------



## Walt K. in SW PA (May 13, 2002)

Sneakers are the modern day moccasin.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

i wear Ariat Lacers and they are the most comfortable boot i have owned. they are very durable have a sole that feels like a tennis shoe and still has the western good looks :cowboy:


----------



## NorthernWoods (Jan 10, 2006)

fordy said:


> ..............Well , I'm not 'Zactly a cowboy persay LOL , and I sold all my Kattle , land and tractor , and a Fatlady sat on My stetson , LOL . I can't wear Boots cause they hurt my feet , so's I wear Tenny rompers and I listen to C&W , per my other thread . Can I still call myself a "country person" ?? fordy... :shrug:



NO!!! lol

Maybe, maybe a "country person" but not a cowboy.

You see, being a cowboy is mostly genetic. Like Cinderella, cowboy boots can only fit the real McCoy.  

They were never ment to fit feet with stubby little sausage toes.

(i'm joking by the way)


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

DH even wears his boots to the beach.


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

I like my Ariat Fatbabys. They're comfy after you were them a couple of times.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

What makes you a cowboy is what you do and how you live, not what you wear. Trust me, baby. Clothes do NOT make the man. I've had white collar in wingtips and ties; and I've had blue collar in boots and tees. It's not about what they wear that makes them a man or a cowboy. It's about how they present themselves over all-the confidence they project. For me? I'll take a blue collar man with calloused hands and well worn sneakers or boots any day. As long as he's clean and smells like the outdoors, I am all about it.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

You can go bare foot nekkid if that's what you want, just warn me, don't want to be around for that. Some things a man can share---his jug, his soap, and his razor, some things you can't---his reclinin chair, his good rifle, and the view of his nekkid backside.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Wear what you want sneakers or boots dont matter. I grew up wearing boots so I think mouthing of it. I have a friend who cant wear cowboy boots so he wears engineer boots. That are air ride. Yeah no kidding. just like a sneeker on the inside.
As far as being Country it in your heart not what you wear :hobbyhors


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

You can call yourself anything you want.
What matters is what do other people call you??


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

military surplus combat boots :dance: 
I ain't no cowboy, but I'm country....


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

That would depend on which was more important to you, who you think you are or what your hope others think you are 

Hugs
marlene


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Um...no cows, no horse...not a cowboy. If you like tennies, well, Billy Ray wore them and look where it got him  Or perhaps that was the mullet... :shrug: 

I like Ariats myself. Not all boots have narrow, pointy toes these days.


----------



## bachelorb (Oct 4, 2005)

I can't wear cowboy boots either (guess its that sausage toe thing.....) Tennies are a little bit slick though for pasture walking....

My boots are Wellingtons.... Way too fancy a name for something that wades around in cow flops.

BTW, I've been told I'm not a cowboy either... straw hats too floopy and them boots aren't pointed enough.....I hope my cows understand.......


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I wear Horse Shoes (that is the name of them) when riding. They look like tennies but they have a spur ridge on the back and a steel shank so my foot is more comfortable when riding. Rubber boots when I am mucking out stalls and heavy leather work boots out where there are snakes. Anyway, what I am saying is "cowboys and/or girls" dress for what they are doing not how fashionable they are!


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

*How to tell an "Over-the-Road Trucker" from a "New Mexico Cowboy"....*

The "New Mexico Cowboy" is the one wearing tennis shoes.


----------



## D. Rogers (Feb 26, 2007)

I won't wear "store bought" boots anymore because the quality has gotten so poor. I have my boots custom made and it actually is cheaper in the long run. They will make any repairs and re-sole them for the life of the boot. And they fit like slippers. I won't wear anything else.


----------

